# Онкология и сопутствующий остеохондроз



## Галина Александровна (30 Июл 2008)

Хочу основательно заняться лечением остеохондроза, но при имеющемся онкологическом заболевании желудка не знаю, насколько это благоприятно скажется на нём. Подскажите, кто что знает, признательна любой информации.


----------



## Ell (31 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Онкология и сопутствующий остеохондроз.*

https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html


----------



## kuldin (28 Сен 2009)

*Онкология и сопутствующий остеохондроз.*

Во-первых, не спешите доверять поставленному диагнозу – рак желудка, ищите альтернативных врачей и обязательно делайте повторно анализы,  ошибочные диагнозы в этой сфере распространены. Моей сестре дважды опрометчиво поставили диагноз рак желудка. Если же результаты убедительны и Вы намеренны лечить параллельно и иное заболевание, организм будет требовать сильнейшей поддержки. Советую обратится ************. Безоговорочно эффективное средство, в часности помогло моей знакомой именно от рака желудка, хотя врачи даже отказались предоставлять лечение.


----------



## kobi (29 Сен 2009)

*Онкология и сопутствующий остеохондроз.*



kuldin написал(а):


> Во-первых не спешите доверять поставленному диагнозу – рак желудка, ищите альтернативных врачей и обязательно делайте повторно анализы,  ошибочные диагнозы в этой сфере распространены. Моей сестре дважды опрометчиво поставили диагноз рак желудка. Если же результаты убедительны и Вы намеренны лечить параллельно и иное заболевание, организм будет требовать сильнейшей поддержки. Советую обратится ************. Безоговорочно эффективное средство, в часности помогло моей знакомой именно от рака желудка, хотя врачи даже отказались предоставлять лечение.


 Ваша сноска  ***********
впечатляет, напоминает кашпировского, особенно обещаниями ....nono


----------



## Д-р Валиев (2 Май 2011)

Галина Александровна написал(а):


> Хочу основательно заняться лечением остеохондроза, но при имеющемся онкологическом заболевании желудка не знаю, насколько это благоприятно скажется на нём. Подскажите, кто что знает, признательна любой информации.


Чтобы Вам заняться лечением остеопороза, и у Вас имеется подозрение на рак желудка, то Вам сначала необходимо исключить онкологическую патологию, а затем или параллельно заняться остеопорозом. Но такой диагноз, как рак желудка, бабушкам оставлять нельзя


----------



## abelar (3 Май 2011)

Присоединяюсь к мнению коллеги. Наличие онкологической патологии является прямым противопоказанием к применению большинства методов мануальной терапии.


----------

